# Finlandia - Sibelius



## Josef Haydn (Mar 23, 2006)

I played this in my orchestra and i was sat right in front off the brass section (obviously) and it was the best sound ever! I love the piece oh and if Bassoonist student could tell me, how do you do an Ab to Bb trill? me and the other bassoonist were stumped!


----------



## ikklebassoonist (Apr 21, 2006)

My ears are still ringing from that!!
And yeah Ab Bb.... I think Sibelius was having a "lets be nasty to the bassoon section!" day


----------



## Weltschmerz (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I remember playing that once in orchestra as well. The opening brass 'chorus', if played well, is great, but I have to say that I mostly enjoyed the intermittent woodwind and strings section.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Nothing against *Finlandia* or *Valse Triste*, but if Sibelius had not written these 2 works, I think the public's perception of him would be much higher. Certainly, regular concert goers who have been aquainted with his symphonies and tone-poems _know_ what Sibelius is about, but in countries like CZ, where he is known basically through the abovementioned works, he is not given the respect he possibly deserves.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2007)

i love sibelius. the orchestra i used to play in played it


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

kurki:

i'm just pleased the foot is in the door. perhaps they'll play more soon.

dj


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

The one nice thing for orchestra marketing people about _Finlandia_ (the piece) is _Finlandia_ (the vodka) and the association that people may make between the two.

My orchestra is embarking on our third year of sponsorship between us and Finlandia, where they sponsor one of our Sibelius concerts every year, with many interesting and tasty product samples as a bonus.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

most excellent. is there a sibelius brand of cigars you can use??
now that would be a fine end to a great concert...a long, cold drink and a warm puff.

dj


----------



## classicjenni (Sep 6, 2007)

this is certainly not exactly about the topic, only a short videoclip, but related to Sibelius! 
conductor Osmo Vänskä whistling one of Sibelius' symphonies...(its a quiz about which symphony is it)

http://classiclive.ego.fi/

i admit i didnt recognize straight off


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> Nothing against *Finlandia* or *Valse Triste*, but if Sibelius had not written these 2 works, I think the public's perception of him would be much higher.


I know I'm more than a little late to this party... but I find this to be an interesting contention. In this case, I believe that by "the public," you mean the casual-type listener of tyro-like knowledge of major composers. I'm guessing that we don't mean the "at large" public, who (I would averr) have _no_ perception of Sibelius whatsoever. [But then again, I'm talking about Dewey and Positivism/Relativism-infested products of the American Public School System when I make my "at large" reference.]

So- if what we're driving at is that a very casual listener might hear Finlandia or Valse Triste and consider it to be characteristic of the entire output of Sibelius, I understand (and agree with) your point. We see this phenomenon in Martial Arts, and in avocations such as Chess, too. When it's new, the universe seems filled with possibilities, Then, after we dip our toes in, so to speak, we think ourselves very sophisticated, and become opinionated out of all proportion to our meager awareness. Another instance of a little knowledge being a very dangerous thing, I suppose. Afterwards (hopefully), we advance to the point where our prior preconceptions look a little immature and silly


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> In this case, I believe that by "the public," you mean the casual-type listener of tyro-like knowledge of major composers.


*Yes*.



Chi_town/Philly said:


> ... that a very casual listener might hear Finlandia or Valse Triste and consider it to be characteristic of the entire output of Sibelius, I understand (and agree with) your point.


*Yes again*, that is what I meant.


----------

